# I Caved :(



## Gizmo

It's all @Matthee fault.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nooby

Wow... you made the move. Hope you really really enjoy it for that price lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oi vey!!!! My poor bank account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

awesome !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

That is cool! 
Now for the wait... and wait.... and wait...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

All the best Gizmo. It will look really cool!

We hope to see some pics when it arrives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Ohhhh Black and orange ! gonna look sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

ok so now i also want one llol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ok so now i also want one llol


 
Me too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Found this video on how to build a coil on the RM2.

​

is that basically it @Matthee?


----------



## Andre

YES, YES, YES....another Reonaut - great colour combination that. You are welcome to blame me, you will thank me after the short learning curve. Hope you have some of the recommended AW IMR 18650 (1600 or 2000 mAh) batteries handy, the Reo will be here before you know it. In the mean time study up on the videos I have posted here and practice some coil building. There are some great stickies on the Reo Forum: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/. 

You probably should have ordered a few spares (like extra 6ml bottles, o rings, etc.). If you have any questions, please feel free to ask away.


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Found this video on how to build a coil on the RM2.
> 
> ​
> 
> is that basically it @Matthee?



Yes, that one will work. I like the one below better for it shows tightening up the coil with pliers. I do not flame the wire beforehand. You also don't need the jig, a C clamp and 1.5mm drill bit works perfectly. Or the needle shown in the the video you posted. Will later post a video of doing the coil and wick the quick way, not micro coiling.


----------



## Andre

Here the quick coil and wick video:


----------



## Gizmo

So it has to be IMR, what about ICR or the standard ones?


----------



## CraftyZA

Nail clippers are an essential tool in any coil builder's tool box. I will struggle without my clippers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> So it has to be IMR, what about ICR or the standard ones?


Must be button top, otherwise you will bugger up the firing pin in the longer run and get sparking. The AW IMRs are what the majority of Reonauts use. These batteries are Lithium Manganese, a safer chemistry apparently and the Reos were designed for them. You can read more on the Reo Forum if you like. I found this sticky quite useful: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/270331-free-reo-forum-thread-index.html


----------



## Gizmo

Ok cool. Is it true that the Reomizer V2 is not soo great


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Ok cool. Is it true that the Reomizer V2 is not soo great



Wow, watching and listening to this guy is worse than going to a funeral. He does say at the end the RM2 is the best for a Reo and he will buy one again, but he does go on about the posts' holes in this particular one that was not quite aligned. He also says that it vapes great. The RM2 is one of very few attys with a ceramic base, making shorting much less of a problem. IMHO one of the easiest rbas to work on with the ample space between the posts. Anyhow there are quite a few Reo compatible rbas out there, but none that matches the RM2 in performance, other than the Chalice, which is around 4 times the price of the RM2 and you cannot easily get hold of one. In the sticky section of the Reo forum there is a thread listing all compatible rbas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Homework, Gizmo. Maintenance about once a month. The black stuff in the plastic baggie will be the Noalox you use a little dab of on the firing pin.


----------



## Gizmo

My REO has landed in SA. Should receive it shortly! It says its at Post office on USPS. I assume that's is their delievery location before they start expediting?


----------



## Andre

If it says Post Office you should be able to go there, sign for (required) it and collect! And probably no taxes. If you wait you will get a slip in your postbox to go and do that. Whoopeeeee, another Reonaut! As soon as you show us your pictures, you will get a badge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Just reading these posts is making me so excited for you Gizmo

Now its making me want to cave in too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Also guys where can I get some nice cotton from?


----------



## Silver

Someone said the dentist


----------



## Andre

Any cotton balls or rolled cotton will do. For me sterile cotton has the least taste. But then I hate the initial (first 7/8 toots) taste of the cotton. Thus, I boil it - at least 3 times. Crafty mentioned somewhere that he got some cotton, which imparted no taste, but I've forgotten the name. Hopefully he will come to the rescue.

To be totally honest I nowadays use mostly silica as you do not need to change wicks so often - just dry burn and you're good to go. I pull the silica through the micro using dental floss. Using 1mm silica and pull through doubled - thus ending up with a 2mm wick. If your silica is thicker, just unthread the silica and pull 2 threads through doubled. Like in the pictures below. Here I still used Kanthal wire to pull it through, but have found dental floss works much better, does not cut the silica. Stabilise the coil with your hand as you pull through.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

Ok great mattee thanks for all the pics. Very easy to do it seems. I have tons of silica wick so should be okay then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

see the thing i don't get is, why has china not cloned the reo yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

I dont think it is popular enough - usually the cloners go after the items that are most popular - more bang for their buck


----------



## Andre

The Reo is also patented.


----------



## Gizmo

LOL since when chinese care about things like. One minor modification and its not longer patented.


----------



## ET

might also be due to the fact that reo is done with a cnc machine which is hella espensive as opposed to the chinese assembly line lathes which is not nearly as expensive or difficult to maintain. credit to the reo people, they make an awesome product that is basically too expensive to copy yet still simple and elegant in its design

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Still "In Transit"! This waiting is killing me


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> Still "In Transit"! This waiting is killing me


Noooo! Can't wait to see that bad boy!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Noooo! Can't wait to see that bad boy!


Same here....hang in there Gizmo.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yeah international mail hub or whatever was closed yesterday for Madibas memorial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Superb pics there Andre!
Lovely looking neat coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu

My 2nd also sitting at customs now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

umzungu said:


> My 2nd also sitting at customs now!


Great, not the waiting, but we get to see more pictures!!!!


----------



## Gizmo

Oh my goodness. It has arrived

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## TylerD

Awesome stuff Gizmo!!! Looks bloody saxy!!!


----------



## Tom

gr8 looking mod, Gizmo! Congrats!


----------



## RIEFY

Im so jealous. Its a beauty

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

What's the big fuss?  

I mean with the Reo itself, not Gizmos device hey...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Nooby said:


> What's the big fuss?


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Oh my goodness. It has arrived


Congrats Gizmo. Awesome colour combination that. In the box should be a plastic bag with greyish stuff in it - do not throw away. It is Noalox for monthly maintenance - as per the video I posted.
Welcome to Reoville. Please register your South African Reo household on the ECF Reo forum: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/217670-reo-roll-call.html. You will be the 5th SA Reo household! Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

gratz dude, that is a nice piece of kit


----------



## Stroodlepuff

He's too busy building coils to say thanks right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Its amazing! Just built my first coil with 32G, came in at like 3.8 ohms  terrible.. It works fine flavour in incredible but no cloud machine will start another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

28 or 30g should work better, Gizmo. Aim for around 1.5 as a start.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo

ok 2.2ohms. Getting better. Let me watch a few more vids

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

On 1.5mm 28Kanthol 10/12 wrap is 1.35ohm. If it helps.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TylerD

Good guidelines!

*26 Gauge*

Wire Type & Gauge: 26g Kanthal A-1
Coil size (what you wrap it on):1/16 drill bit
Number of Coils: 11
Measured Ohms of coil: ~.75ohm 

26 ga. Kanthal A-1
8 wraps 
14 ga. needle, 
Ohms .9

wire: 26g Nichrome (= 25g Kanthal)
size (ID): 1/16" drill bit
# wraps: 8
resistance: 0.5Ω 

wire/ 26g kanthal
coil size/ 16g blunt tip needle
wraps/ 8
Ω/ .6ish 

Kanthal A1 26 awg
Wraped on .055" music wire
8 coils @ .7Ω 

wire: 26 gauge Nichrome
size (ID): 1/16" Drill Bit
# wraps: 12
resistance: 0.9 ohms 

26 AWG Nichrome 60
8/7 wraps touching 
1/16 drill bit (micro coil)
0.5 Ω 

26 AWG Nichrome 60
7/6 wraps touching
16 gauge blunt needle*
0.9Ω 

26 ga. Kanthal A-1
8 wraps 
14 ga. needle, 
Ohms .9

*27 Guage * 

wire: 27ga Kanthal A1
size (ID): 17ga blunt tip luer lock needle 
# wraps: 14
resistance: 1.26 ohms 

*28 Gauge*

Wire Type & Gauge: 28g Kanthal
Coil size (what you wrap it on):toothpick
Number of Coils:10
Measured Ohms of coil: 1.4

Wire Type & Gauge: 28g Kanthal
Coil size (what you wrap it on): 1/16 drill bit
Number of Coils:9
Measured Ohms of coil: 1.4

Wire Type & Gauge: 28g Kanthal A-1
Coil size (what you wrap it on): 2mm diameter screwdriver
Number of Coils: 9
Measured Ohms of coil: 1.2 ohm

Wire Type & Gauge: 28g Kanthal A-1
Coil size (what you wrap it on): 2mm diameter screwdriver
Number of Coils: 6
Measured Ohms of coil: .9 ohm 

WIRE: 28g Kanthal
ID: 1/16"
WRAPS: 7/8 x 2
RES: 0.5Ω
. . . (1Ω/ea) 

wire: 28g Kanthal A1
size (ID): 1/16" drill bit
# wraps: 12
resistance: 2.1Ω 

28AWG Kanthol
5/64" machined cylinder (.0005 runout, overkill)
7.5 wraps 

Wire: 28swg kanthal A1
Coil Bore: 1.5mm
Number of Coils: 5 + long tails
Ohms: 0.76 

Wire Type & Gauge: 28g Kanthal A-1
Coil size (what you wrap it on):16 gauge needle
Number of Coils: 7/8
Measured Ohms of coil: ~1.0ohm 

Wire Type & Gauge: 28g kanthal
Coil size (what you wrap it on): 1/16" drill bit
Number of Coils: 11
Measured Ohms of coil: 1.5 ohm 

Kanthal A1 28 awg
1/16 drill bit
10 wraps 
1.2Ω on rm2 


28 ga
8 wraps
1/16" drill bit
1.0 ohm

Kanthal A1 28 awg
Wraped on .0625" (1/16") music wire
10 coils @ 1.2Ω 

28 AWG Kanthal A1
5/4 wraps 
1/16 drill bit
0.9Ω 

*29 Gauge *

WIRE: 29g Kanthal
ID: 1.5mm (.0589")
WRAPS: 7/8 x 2
RES: 0.6Ω 
. . . . (1.2Ω/ea) 

*30 Gauge*

Kanthal A1 30 awg
Wraped on .0625" (1/16") music wire
12 coils @ 2.2Ω 

Kanthal A1 30 awg
Wrapped on .047" music wire
16 coils 2.6Ω ea, total 1.3Ω 

Kanthal A1 30 ga
~1/16 jeweler's screwdriver
11 wraps
1.82 ohms 

Wire Type & Gauge: 30g Kanthal
Coil size (what you wrap it on): a heavy paperclip leg that's about equivalent to a 16g needle
Number of Coils: 10
Measured Ohms of coil: 1.8

Wire / 30 ga kanthal
coil / size "ID" 1.96 mm "screw driver"
Wraps 7
1.6 ohm 

Wire Type & Gauge:30g Kanthol
Coil size (what you wrap it on):1/16 drill bit
Number of Coils:9
Measured Ohms of coil:1.6 

Wire Type & Gauge: 30ga kanthal
Coil size (what you wrap it on): Doubled-over 3mm silica
Number of Coils: 4
Measured Ohms of coil: 1ohm 

30 ga Kanthal
~1/16 screwdriver
11 wraps pulled really tight while wrapping
1.78 ohms 

30 AWG Kanthal A1
13/14 wraps on 1/16 drill bit
Cotton wick
2.5Ω 

Wire Type & Gauge: Kanthal 30g
Coil size (what you wrap it on): Supe's 17g needle (Thanks Supe!)
Number of Coils: 10
Measured Ohms of coil: 1.9

wire: 30ga Kanthal A1
size (ID): 16ga blunt tip luer lock needle 
# wraps: 12
resistance: 2.3Ω 

*32 Gauge*

Wire Type & Gauge: 32g Kanthal A-1
Coil size (what you wrap it on):Tiny screwdriver, roughly the size of a 16 gauge needle
Number of Coils: 17
Measured Ohms of coil: ~3.0ohm 

Kanthal A1 32 awg twisted 2 stands
Wrapped on 1mm Ekowool with .039" (1mm) music wire core
8 coils, 1.1Ω 

Wire Type & Gauge: 32g kanthal
Coil size (what you wrap it on): 1/16" drill bit
Number of Coils: 10
Measured Ohms of coil: 2.4 ohm 

Wire Type & Gauge: 32g Kanthal
Coil size (what you wrap it on): my trusty paperclip leg
Number of Coils: 14 or 15? 
Measured Ohms of coil: 3.8 


Wire Type & Gauge: 32 gauge twisted
Coil size (what you wrap it on): round wooden toothpick
Number of Coils: 6
Measured Ohms of coil: 1.4

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Gizmo

I just did it. 1.2ohms. Hitting like a beast.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev

That is awesome Giz! I want one of these badly, but I need to wait until next year before going for a mech mod.

Such a tasty piece of kit you got there 

Not sure why there is a porcupine in the centre of the Reo badge though. Matthee?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Anybody thinking of getting Reo, just get it. It really is that good. I was a huge sceptic. It looked like a cheap block of aluminium from the photos. But in the hand and upon working on it, totally different story. The build quality is astounding. It feels like its a premium bit of kit which it is. The size is just perfect, totally comfortable. The RM2 is also amazing quality and super easy to build on. This is just the start of the Reo journery. 

10/10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## umzungu

And now you can start stocking noalox?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

umzungu said:


> And now you can start stocking noalox?


 
We will look into it


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> I just did it. 1.2ohms. Hitting like a beast.


So glad that you like it Gizmo. Many new Reonauts take a week or two to get it right and get their sweet spot. That is a great first coil - you should have seen my first one, I just refused to even take a photo. Fortunately the Reomizer is very forgiving. Some suggestions if I may. Yellow arrow: careful your coil is very close to the cap here, if it touches the cap you will get a short. Black arrow: your wick here could get into the way of and block the juice hole. Move it to where the blue arrow points, which is also a little dip in the ceramic floor.


----------



## devdev

umzungu said:


> And now you can start stocking noalox?


 
lol that name sounds like a laxative. Giz what are the approximate costs of getting one self setup with the Reo (Battery & device) assuming that you have an RBA like the RSST or similar to use with it


----------



## Andre

Here is a picture of an ideal postion, seen from the top, for the coil on the Reomizer.


----------



## Gizmo

Thanks @Matthee for the advice. I moved the coil away from the sides and a bit further down and moved the wick a bit that connects to the left post. 

@devdev. You need to get a atomizer that comes from reosmods.com as it allows for juice to get fed from the bottom. You looking at about R2500.00 landed here, then you just need to add battery. Assuming you have kanthal wire and cotton or silica


----------



## Andre

umzungu said:


> And now you can start stocking noalox?


Yes @umzungu, as an "old" Reonaut we need your input and experience here as well.


----------



## Gizmo

I should have also fed through more cotton i have to keep squanking after the third drag as I can taste the cotton burning quite fast. 

Just that damn micro coils hole was soo soo tiny


----------



## umzungu

Gizmo said:


> I should have also fed through more cotton i have to keep squanking after the third drag as I can taste the cotton burning quite fast.
> 
> Just that damn micro coils hole was soo soo tiny


 
Never came right with cotton - it just burns up too fast.
Another tip that took me a while, "squonking" works best to squeeze the bottle slowly, dont pump it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987

Gizmo said:


> Oh my goodness. It has arrived


 
I'm green with envy! Looks awesome, hope you enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> I should have also fed through more cotton i have to keep squanking after the third drag as I can taste the cotton burning quite fast.
> 
> Just that damn micro coils hole was soo soo tiny


Oh, I thought that was silica. Way too much cotton. Your wick should at the left post end at the post and just touching the floor - as seen on your photo. The right side does not even have to touch the floor. Now, put on your cap, remove the drip tip and look inside. Squonk for about 3 counts - watch the juice come up and cover both the coil and the wick. Stop squonking, the juice will be sucked back into the juice bottle. Now fire and vape. Cotton does need more squonking. You will get the rhythm very quickly.

For the first week or two my coil and wick was the not micro coil at all - just did the way shown on the video posted on this thread - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/i-caved.439/#post-5163. That gave me time to practice micro coils. There are many, many Reonauts that to this day use this method (including the Modmaster himself), saying it gives the same results for far less trouble.


----------



## Gizmo

Ok just replaced it with a small piece of silica wick. Seems far better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> That is awesome Giz! I want one of these badly, but I need to wait until next year before going for a mech mod.
> 
> Such a tasty piece of kit you got there
> 
> Not sure why there is a porcupine in the centre of the Reo badge though. Matthee?


That may only be revealed to Reonauts/Reonuts unfortunately, Dev.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?o...w=article&id=11:vv-reo-grand&catid=3:articles

So it seems they make a mechanical mod which has circuitry which makes it a semi electronic mod?


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?o...w=article&id=11:vv-reo-grand&catid=3:articles
> 
> So it seems they make a mechanical mod which has circuitry which makes it a semi electronic mod?


No, that is a full VV electronic mod. Just with juice on board, bottom fed. Not for me for various reasons. The non VV Grand Reo is the real thing as far as I am concerned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Matthee said:


> That may only be revealed to Reonauts/Reonuts unfortunately, Dev.


 
it's actually andre' after he hasn't shaved for a week

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Gizmo, wow!

Once again, im away in meetings most of yesterday and i miss this great news! 

Wishing you all the best for your new REO

Andre, love your pic with the arrows. Brilliant. 

As a matter of interest, gizmo, what juice are you vaping on it and how does the vape compare to other (more modest) kit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick

Congrats Gizmo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000

Gratz Gizmo, Looks like you having some great fun building coils and making clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I can imagine you are feeling a "tad" excited at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

CraftyZA said:


> I can imagine you are feeling a "tad" excited at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

I thought this was sort of funny in a good way. #1 is a post by a peep enquiring about Reos with the title "The best Reo for the bar". And #2 the reaction after receiving one.

_Ok, the more I read about the Reo Mods, the more confused I get. I work from home and most nights, I get bored and head to the bar for a few hours. When there, I vape a lot and almost go through a Protank with 2.5ml of fluid._
_I was really looking at the Reo Mini 2.1 because it is so small and discrete. Everyone sees my Provari and they always want to try it and I don't feel like getting someone's flu. Hence, this is where the discrete part comes in. The positive is that I already have 18490 batteries._
_Well, then I started reading where everyone was recommending the Reo Grand over the Mini and saying that the Grand was really not that much bigger than the mini. The big plus is the bigger battery and juice. Then I would have to odred a couple 18650 batteries._
_So, my brand new Reo Grand arrived yesterday and I have not been able to put the damn thing down! I want to thank everybody who chimed in and recommended the Grand. It is simply amazing! It also fits perfectly in my hand for stealth when at the bar. Absolutely perfect!
My hand completely covers the Grand with only a little bit of silver showing from the Reomizer and the black drip tip. It fits like a glove! 
The other thing is I had my tank full and just bought a Cinnamon roll juice from the local store. I just pulled off the drip tip, fired in 5 drops and BAM! 
Now I want another one.
Thanks again for steering me in the right direction and showing me the way!_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Reading all of this.... Maybe one day.
Next tax payout, it is my golden greek stuff that will set me back 5k. After that i will look at that reo, or perhaps a set...
So all you reonaughts have 18 months left to work me into one.


----------



## Andre

CraftyZA said:


> Reading all of this.... Maybe one day.
> Next tax payout, it is my golden greek stuff that will set me back 5k. After that i will look at that reo, or perhaps a set...
> So all you reonaughts have 18 months left to work me into one.


Wow, for that bucks you can get 2 fully kitted Reos and some change. Once you get a Reo all that stuff will end up in the classies (or be ornamental and for occasional use) like the Atizmoo gear, Kayfun and other stuff from Umzungu. I know I post this in vain. Human nature just is what it is, but I post this in good spirit and so you cannot say you were not warned. BTW, you are the Reo*naught*, we are Reonauts! And we WILL still work on you!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

@Gizmo, here is an excellent thread with pictures on coil positioning on the Reo, which might be helpful.
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/503129-vapor-flavor-warmth-question.html


----------

